# Screwdriver for lower unit



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm trying to find a big flat head screwdriver so I can change the lower unit oil by myself. I have a 150 Optimax and 9.9 Prokicker. I just cannot seem to find one big enough.

What are you guys using?


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

A cheap one from menards. If the lower unit is cold it may be harder to remove the plugs. If possible try pulling in a heated building if not already in one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Not sure where I got mine ... something like this ...

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Proto-Flat-Head-Slot-Screwdriver-Wood-Handle-9706-Made-in-USA-12-/141201403042?pt=US_Srewdrivers_Nut_Drivers&hash=item20e0426ca2"]Vintage Proto Flat Head Slot Screwdriver Wood Handle 9706 Made in USA 12" | eBay[/ame]

Try ... Kobalt 3/8" x 12"L Flat Screwdriver at Lowes


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a large screwdriver with a square shaft so i can physically lean on it and turn it with a wrench. not sure where you can get one though. sears or harbor freight maybe.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. I have a hammer-type screwdriver.
I got it for working on my old Suzzy-Ukee motorcycle.
Put the flat blade bit in, and you actually hit the end with a hammer to rotate it.
Never met a screw it couldn't turn.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

harbor frt , and when puting the screw back in!!!!!!!!!! finger tighten then the screwdriver. and it don,t need to be gorila tight but good and snuk.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Hmmm. I have a hammer-type screwdriver.
> I got it for working on my old Suzzy-Ukee motorcycle.
> Put the flat blade bit in, and you actually hit the end with a hammer to rotate it.
> Never met a screw it couldn't turn.


I'd be awful careful using an impact driver on an aluminum lower unit. If you're not, a tight screw will be the least of your worries.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a kit that has multiple bits in it and uses a 3/8 drive ratchet, check sears or Home Depot for these.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 10, 2011)

I have come across some OMC motors that have an allen wrench on the screw instead of the slotted head. Much much easier.


----------



## ebijack (Mar 31, 2013)

Go to any auto parts store, sears, etc and get a 3/8 drive socket flat blade screw driver bit. They come in a lot of sizes/thickness, I don't remember but it might be size #3. This also gives you a lot of leverage. Use a large flat bladed screw diver to install. You want a perfect fit into the slot so you won't strip the plug. Take your fill plug if you can to make sure you get a perfect fit in the slot. 
If you can not find them, let me know I have a couple out in the garage. Actually many many years ago I made my first one out of a 3/8 allen wrench. I Used a cut off wheel, then I made a couple using a Bridgeport. Then I found the per made ones.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lowes or Home Depot sell them too. Mine came from Lowes.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I also got one at Harbour Freight...but they Do Not make good crowbars! I bent mine trying to tighten an alternator belt:-(

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I had the same problem just last week.....I took a 3/8 screwdriver and the I used a grinder to grind it back down to fit in the slot perfectly. Mine were a pain but I leaned on it and used channel lock pliers to get mine out. I thought I was going to have to drill it out but thankfully they came out.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 10, 2011)

Just one more important thing; make sure that you replace the o-ring on each screw. The new plastic ones are designed to crush as you tighten them. Therefore, once crushed, not reusable. They are not expensive. My two cents.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

For Sale at TSC in sidney for $3.99 Thumb jn the picture. Has square shank for using wrench.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

fishincontrol said:


> For Sale at TSC in sidney for $3.99 Thumb jn the picture. Has square shank for using wrench.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Tractor supply?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah tractor supply. its a cheap brand but should work for getting a drain plug out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a couple sets of those clear/red and clear/black handle sears screwdrivers like this link-very top screwdriver of that set:

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-28-pc-screwdriver-set/p-00946502000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4

That large flat is perfect for lower unit plugs.That's the only time the large ones get used.Sears should have them for sale individually.

A couple times I have had to use dad's impact screwdriver to remove it with a hammer.I wouldn't use it to tighten it back on.


----------

